# Should we neuter him



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Grim will be 8 this year. Tesitcles are smallish and he is shooting blanks (had vet test him; he did have viable sperm a few years ago)

He is my working cadaver dog and I have ZERO temperament issues with him and I do like his muscle and bone and working drives. There is nothing about this dog I want to fix.

Should we neuter proactively at this age due to concerns with testicular and prostate cancer? I would not neuter a male before physical and mental maturity. I am looking at bringing in a young male or male puppy next year. Grim gets along fine with other neutered and intact males though I do have to control the posturing (head over shoulders, attempts to head butt, but no overt agression) 

Already have older female in the house (spayed) who is now my husbands walking buddy. .. She has daggers for other females - does fine with intact and neutered males.

Would appreciate advice.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I wouldn't bother if there are no temperament issues (not that I believe that neutering helps) and he's shooting blanks anyway.
As far as cancer, I believe the relationship between cancer and neutering is overstated to push a political agenda.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

He's 8 now, you want to get a puppy next year, it'd be 18 months before that dog will be fully mature.
Therefore Grim will be 10.5 before the pup would be old enough to object to posturing, by which time he would probably be past wanting to.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Why try and fix something that ain't broke ? I would neuter if I had a reason to.... I neutered my 13yr old jrt a few months back due to a testosterone responsive tumour, job's now sorted. And some males just get along with others, intact or not.

I may be wrong, but in cases of testicular cancer, they just remove the testicles don't they ?


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Consider the risks of surgery vs the risks of cancer too. I dont know the percentage for cancer. I did have a major problem when I got Griffin neutered--ended up with a retained spermatocord, which caused an abdominal infection a few weeks later (which was then misdiagnosed as a hernia by the same idiots who neutered him). I have changed vets, but am already considering if I will neuter Remus.


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

I wouldn't bother at this point. The cancer risks aren't as bad as what you might see in a female with mammary cancer. And from what I remember, testicular cancer is usually more confined and cured by neutering.


----------

